# A neat swap



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

What a neat show - the ECLSTS at York.   Jean and I arrived at about 1:30 or so, and took a quick swing through the hall.   There's some neat models, there, but we didn't really see any bargains that I couldn't avoid.

I did spend some time over at Rich Yoder's site.   He had the prototype for EBT #14. 









He also had production models of his gorgeous EBT hobbers, but they were selling at $425.   ...just a bit out of my league.   









Saturday dawned a bit cool, and I wandered over to Rich Yoder's again.  Bob McCown had been talking about the EBT steel boxcar kits he had made and mentioned I had one of mine with me.
I asked Rich if it would be OK to bring it over and take a picture of it behind EBT #14.










As I'm putting my car in place, Rich points to one of his hoppers and says "Want to swap?".   I probably hesitated at least one-tenth of a second and said "Sure!".
Rich wanted an official photo.









I was delighted at this trade.  It seemed to validate my work and Bob's on the kit.  Even better, was how my good fortune was received back in the alcove..


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Bruce ... you are deserving for your efforts on the boxcar but you are still one lucky SOB!! 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bruce, 

Way to go, congrats on a good swap. Those hoppers are neat and heavy cars, checked them out Friday. Wouldn't be suprised if he makes a brass model of your car. 

chuckger


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Good Lord, Rich told me the painters messed up on the "black" paint, but geez, louise! Sharp looking loco, though, and that boxcar looks just great behind it. Definitely a good trade. I've got two of those hoppers here for review, and I'm really bummed to have to send them back. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Good deal, Bruce. _One of these days I'll start on my #170 boxcar, using a left-over Jeff Saxton 32' NCNG kit... _

Thanks for the pics of #14. (Raymond is still tearing his hair 'cos no-one has a photo of the MTH Erie Triplex!) That is one BIG loco - can't wait for mine to arrive; hopefully in black! (The cab interior is a funny shade of green, too.) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif" Any word from Rich on the date? 

_And Bruce - next time put 'ebt' in the subject, please! If I hadn't seen your name I'd never have noticed these pics! _ /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif" border=0>


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 

The green of Yoder's Mikado, is that a standard color once shown on EBT?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No. It's a mix-up at the factory. However, if he ever comes out with passenger cars, perhaps he should keep a few gallons.  The locos will be shipped black, or just a hair lighter than black, as Rich likes that to highlight the detailing just a bit more. 

Having said that, some of the EBT's mikados were at least ordered in Baldwin's standard "olive" scheme at the time, which from my understanding was something along the lines of a Brunswick green, perhaps just a shade lighter (but not THAT green!). The cab, frame, drivers, and cylinders would have all been painted this color, while the boiler jacket would have been a plannished iron and the smokebox and firebox flat black. Whether they arrived on the railroad in this scheme is unknown. 










Picture this with just a slight tinge of green, and silver lettering. I must confess to having half a mind to repaint my live steam #12 that color when it arrives. 

Later, 

K


----------

